# Covid Restrictions dying off



## Marc_LFD (Oct 8, 2022)

I know many of you were or still are in favor of these restrictions because you thought people would be coerced/convinced to take the jab ("for their own good"), but no, a lot refused it for health reasons or whatever their concerns are.

One of those who removed that restriction recently was Canada and thank goodness they came to their senses.



And a second example is Portugal, they had an app called "Stayaway Covid" and surprise, surprise, it's been shut down. Pretty sure that thing spied on users and tracked them moreso than what it claimed to do.

https://www.afpop.com/en/afpop-latest-news-1?aid=212&bx=1

Also: They removed the requirement to show Covid Pass or a test when entering the country.

Point being, if you have to coerce, convince, or incentivize (essentially all the same thing) then it's not about health, it's about control.

Moreover, while it looks promising they're getting rid of these tyrannical restrictions, they'll still try to have and make people comply so it's far from over.

I'm just disappointed that millions decided to get the shot not because if it'd be good for their health or even be aware of the side effects, but rather they'd be "free to travel again." That's like the trap of a man in a white van giving candy to kids.

Just be careful what you put in your body.

End of rant, I guess.


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 9, 2022)

here we go again...


Marc_LFD said:


> I know many of you were or still are in favor of these restrictions because you thought people would be coerced/convinced to take the jab


No primarily to reduce the spread to reduce possible mutations, and you know. Not have it stay long term. As we got the worst case situation ever since the anti vax movement picked up, and effectively made any attempts to try to lockdown, try to have a mask mandate, completely invalid since they just kept spreading it. States refusing to lock down, or worse, deciding that the opposite should happen, that there is a mask ban.


Marc_LFD said:


> Point being, if you have to coerce, convince, or incentivize (essentially all the same thing) then it's not about health, it's about control.


Right.... Because apparently having vaccinations in schools is not a problem, or requirements for healthcare jobs, but travel is. Got it.


Marc_LFD said:


> Moreover, while it looks promising they're getting rid of these tyrannical restrictions, they'll still try to have and make people comply so it's far from over.


Tyrannical?
"exercising power in a cruel or arbitrary way."
or
"characteristic of tyranny; oppressive and controlling."

If it's the former, how exactly?
If it's the later. How exactly is the government oppressing you? Is it,  invading your home,  forcing you into the ground with police officers injecting the vaccine directly into you?
Did they criminally arrest you and put it on your federal record and jailed because you didn't get the vaccine?
If this somehow existed in a criminal sense. Would remind me of a certain law that makes it so a certain process that women may choose to do regarding their lives, provide a 10 year sentence and a felon,a fine up to 10,000 dollars. Seems harsher than being charged civially, and only getting a $500 fine (and that's for a mask violation in only some states)


Marc_LFD said:


> I'm just disappointed that millions decided to get the shot not because if it'd be good for their health or even be aware of the side effects, but rather they'd be "free to travel again."


Most did it for health (I say most since how the fuck would I know if there is that one person out there who strictly did it for travel reasons)
But additionally, MRNA vaccines aren't new. Used in:
Rabies
Zika
and HIV.

Health effects argument again which is just npc talk. (which is rare. There's a reason they keep you there for a solid 15 minutes in-case you develop any severe reactions. Which is extremely low. And the odds of people getting some long term effect, has proven to be even lower. Better than dying to covid, or worse, getting long term covid, both are higher)



Marc_LFD said:


> Just be careful what you put in your body.


Bahahaha
Reminds me of some drug someone said worked for covid. And then didn't, and got proven 8000 times over that it didn't work. And pushed as a "alternative" to the vaccine.
I wonder if they were careful with what they put in their body.
Speaking of which I don't think horses are real.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 9, 2022)

Any reason this rant isn't in your personal blog? Yes, you put a bit of news url's in there, but rather than admiring that they prove you wrong. If it's all about control and being tyrannical and shit... Why are the restrictions being lifted? Is "covid isn't an issue anymore" only an argument for the split second you write it, after which you can continue to scorn countries from having tried to protect their borders?


----------



## Milenko (Oct 9, 2022)

If only these vaccination discussions would die off too


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 9, 2022)

Milenko said:


> If only these vaccination discussions would die off too


That happened because they politicized it.

If it has to be coerced or forced, then it's no longer about health.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2022)

No,they still here in Austria.....

Masks up again in the next Weeks around October 23rd.....Yeah !



Honestly,Austria has the most shittiest Government in Europe....


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 11, 2022)

i know in the states the covid stuff has been lifted. cause local buses are not having anyone wear mask...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> That happened because they politicized it.
> 
> If it has to be coerced or forced, then it's no longer about health.


It's not really a polarizing issue; vaccines work, and there's no evidence of long-term harm. There is also no evidence of large-scale damages done by vaccines. All side effects have been shown to be temporary, with no long-term issues. The idea that vaccines are a concern is pure conspiracy nonsense with literally no evidence to back it up. Equally, the effectiveness of vaccines, proper hygiene, lockdowns, and staying home when sick have been proven to be far more effective at slowing the spread of viruses. Thus far, conspires around covid and vaccines have only been proven to kill people.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> That happened because they politicized it.
> 
> If it has to be coerced or forced, then it's no longer about health.


Absolut correct - in my Country.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 12, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> That happened because they politicized it.
> 
> If it has to be coerced or forced, then it's no longer about health.


Im starting to think that people are politicizing it on purpose for fun


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 12, 2022)

So how long is this going to be Republican circle jerking about how Democrats politicized the issue? Even though it was Republicans that made it into a political problem and pushed an alternative medication that didn't even work as a "solution" to the "problem"

Or that anyone who dare wore a mask was "sheep" according to Republicans.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 12, 2022)

I'll never have to feel guilty about covid mutations due to my diligence and also my trust in the strong advocacy of Former President Donald J. Trump's White House Coronavirus Task Force.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 12, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It's not really a polarizing issue; vaccines work, and there's no evidence of long-term harm. There is also no evidence of large-scale damages done by vaccines. All side effects have been shown to be temporary, with no long-term issues. The idea that vaccines are a concern is pure conspiracy nonsense with literally no evidence to back it up. Equally, the effectiveness of vaccines, proper hygiene, lockdowns, and staying home when sick have been proven to be far more effective at slowing the spread of viruses. Thus far, conspires around covid and vaccines have only been proven to kill people.


Completely incorrect and laughably dangerous shilling as always. Lacking the due diligence and critical reasoning to interpret any available data from international studies, government data, and data from the pharmaceutical companies themselves isn't the same thing as _no evidence_. In fact, your post may be a good case in point that the the _vaccines_ actually do cause prion disease afterall.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> here we go again...
> 
> No primarily to reduce the spread to reduce possible mutations, and you know. Not have it stay long term. As we got the worst case situation ever since the anti vax movement picked up, and effectively made any attempts to try to lockdown, try to have a mask mandate, completely invalid since they just kept spreading it. States refusing to lock down, or worse, deciding that the opposite should happen, that there is a mask ban.


There's not a single peer reviewed study that shows that masks, lockdowns or social distancing helped at all. In fact, most studies show that it made things worse. 


Nothereed said:


> Right.... Because apparently having vaccinations in schools is not a problem, or requirements for healthcare jobs, but travel is. Got it.


Every school vaccination was FDA approved. These shots were EUA only. And now a Pfizer executive testified in an EU hearing that the shots were never tested to see if they stop the spread. And the latest vaccine was only tested on mice. We all have been lied to.


Nothereed said:


> Tyrannical?
> "exercising power in a cruel or arbitrary way."
> or
> "characteristic of tyranny; oppressive and controlling."
> ...


People were fired from their jobs if they didn't take it. Many committed suicide because they were unable to care for their families. People were prevented from getting food, especially in New York and California while the "elite" there ate at fancy restaurants. The poor got poorer and the rich got richer over the last 2 years all so people with mental illness can feel safe in public.


Nothereed said:


> Health effects argument again which is just npc talk. (which is rare. There's a reason they keep you there for a solid 15 minutes in-case you develop any severe reactions. Which is extremely low. And the odds of people getting some long term effect, has proven to be even lower. Better than dying to covid, or worse, getting long term covid, both are higher)


The evidence says otherwise. And how is dying from Covid worse than dying any other way? You people make it seem like people's flesh is melting off when they catch Covid. You do know that billions of people have recovered from Covid, right?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 13, 2022)

I think we should make the restrictions stronger and also enforce mandates.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> So how long is this going to be Republican circle jerking about how Democrats politicized the issue? Even though it was Republicans that made it into a political problem and pushed an alternative medication that didn't even work as a "solution" to the "problem"
> 
> Or that anyone who dare wore a mask was "sheep" according to Republicans.


This would require Republicans to be self-reflective, which they aren't. Conservativism requires people to not think too deeply about their actions or how they affect others. The entire core of Conservatism has just become opposing Liberal and never thinking too deeply about what that means.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> This would require Republicans to be self-reflective, which they aren't. Conservativism requires people to not think too deeply about their actions or how they affect others. The entire core of Conservatism has just become opposing Liberal and never thinking too deeply about what that means.


That's funny. The fascist left can't even come up with any peer reviewed research showing that masks work. And now we find out that Pfizer never tested their vaccines to see if they prevented spread. So all the times we were told by government officials like Dr. Fauci that taking the vaccine would slow the spread was a complete and utter lie, but I don't expect the left to be self-reflective when presented with new information. The entire core of leftism has just become opposing normal people and never thinking too deeply about any issue whatsoever, especially if it doesn't fit the narrative the left is spoonfed by the corporate media.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The fascist left


I am not reading past this, you have no idea what you are on about and I can already tell the rest is going to be complete nonsense.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am not reading past this, you have no idea what you are on about and I can already tell the rest is going to be complete nonsense.


I'm surprised you were able to get that far. I promise, I used small words just for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm surprised you were able to get that far. I promise, I used small words just for you.


If you clump Fascism into the "Left," then you aren't to be taken seriously. It's very clear that you just throwing around buzzwords and barking out your ass. Equally, I did opt to read the rest of your post and it's very clear I was right to believe the rest of your post wasn't worth my time. It's all baseless nonsense and conspiracies, as per tradition with your posts. No source, no basis in reality, and not worth taking seriously.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> If you clump Fascism into the "Left," then you aren't to be taken seriously. It's very clear that you just throwing around buzzwords and barking out your ass. Equally, I did opt to read the rest of your post and it's very clear I was right to believe the rest of your post wasn't worth my time. It's all baseless nonsense and conspiracies, as per tradition with your posts. No source, no basis in reality, and not worth taking seriously.


Maybe if you people actually paid attention to hearings and peer reviewed research and court filings instead of getting spoonfed what you want to hear, you would know more about the world around you and you would begin to understand instead of reacting.

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...s/news-story/f307f28f794e173ac017a62784fec414


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Maybe if you people actually paid attention to hearings and peer reviewed research and court filings instead of getting spoonfed what you want to hear, you would know more about the world around you and you would begin to understand instead of reacting.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/technology/...s/news-story/f307f28f794e173ac017a62784fec414


Typical bullshit on your end, include something legit with rambling nonsense for the rest. Just because one part is based in reality, doesn't mean the rest follows suit. This is what I mean by not thinking too deeply. You put in a little truth with a bunch of garbage, then expect others to ignore the garbage.
Edit: Correction, it's literally all trash
https://www.politifact.com/factchec...d-revelation-about-pfizer-vaccine-trial-noth/


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Typical bullshit on your end, include something legit with rambling nonsense for the rest. Just because one part is based in reality, doesn't mean the rest follows suit. This is what I mean by not thinking too deeply. You put in a little truth with a bunch of garbage, then expect others to ignore the garbage.


Your word salad didn't disprove anything that I said or anything in that link.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 13, 2022)

Is it me, or are most of the people who fight alot on the pol area have accounts from 2022 or 2021


----------



## Viri (Oct 13, 2022)

It has been quite a while since I was forced to wear a mask. I know China straight up locks you in your house, if a single person has Covid. But, I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't just taking advantage of Covid rules to fuck with their citizens.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Your word salad didn't disprove anything that I said or anything in that link.


You made the claims, you are required to back them up. Don't shift the burden onto me to disprove your bullshit.


sombrerosonic said:


> Is it me, or are most of the people who fight alot on the pol area have accounts from 2022 or 2021


Funny how it be like that.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Is it me, or are most of the people who fight alot on the pol area have accounts from 2022 or 2021


What are you talking about?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022



The Catboy said:


> You made the claims, you are required to back them up. Don't shift the burden onto me to disprove your bullshit.


I backed it up with a link pointing to a video of sworn testimony at the EU. The only burden you have is actually reading. It's that simple. This is why I hate doing research for you knuckleheads.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I backed it up with a link pointing to a video of sworn testimony at the EU. The only burden you have is actually reading. It's that simple. This is why I hate doing research for you knuckleheads.


Yeah, I acknowledged that but then the rest is complete garbage with no basis in reality. Again, just focusing on that part, so even you know the rest is trash. So I am right, you are doing that shit where you put on a grain of truth in there and expect the rest to slide.
Also, your claims are garbage
https://www.politifact.com/factchec...d-revelation-about-pfizer-vaccine-trial-noth/
So yeah, even that part is literally fake. Cool, you literally have nothing based on reality.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> That's funny. The fascist left


No need to read further, if you think that complete and utter control of culture, economics, and state under a single party is the same thing as the means of production belonging to the people, not the government, maybe you aren't as politically literate as you thought.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> No need to read further, if you think that complete and utter control of culture, economics, and state under a single party is the same thing as the means of production belonging to the people, not the government, maybe you aren't as politically literate as you thought.


Don’t worry, it’s literally just garbage that’s since been disproven


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Don’t worry, it’s literally just garbage that’s since been disproven


I'm glad he put "fascist left" in the beginning so I could just disregard his post and not have to read it to see how wrong it is LMAO


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Yeah, I acknowledged that but then the rest is complete garbage with no basis in reality. Again, just focusing on that part, so even you know the rest is trash. So I am right, you are doing that shit where you put on a grain of truth in there and expect the rest to slide.
> Also, your claims are garbage
> https://www.politifact.com/factchec...d-revelation-about-pfizer-vaccine-trial-noth/
> So yeah, even that part is literally fake. Cool, you literally have nothing based on reality.


You actually used Politifact to fact check sworn testimony from a Pfizer exec. And you did it with a straight face, lol!!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You actually used Politifact to fact check sworn testimony from a Pfizer exec. And you did it with a straight face, lol!!


You got the actual testimony with all of the context? Because the only one posted removes a lot of context and is deliberately framed to create a narrative that doesn’t line up with reality 
https://apnews.com/article/fact-check-pfizer-transmission-european-parliament-950413863226


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2022)

That good. The mask was blocking oxygen levels to my lung. Millions of years ago bugs were large when oxygen was high in the earth. 

I haven't grown much since the mask mandates.


----------



## spoggi (Oct 14, 2022)

Just wait untill winter. It will be all back


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You got the actual testimony with all of the context? Because the only one posted removes a lot of context and is deliberately framed to create a narrative that doesn’t line up with reality
> https://apnews.com/article/fact-check-pfizer-transmission-european-parliament-950413863226


I watched the actual testimony in full. I don't need the corporate media to explain things to me because one, they lie and two, I have a brain.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I watched the actual testimony in full. I don't need the corporate media to explain things to me because one, they lie and two, I have a brain.


Of course you ignore all of the greater context because being a Conservative continues to requires not looking too deep into a subject.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Of course you ignore all of the greater context because being a Conservative continues to requires not looking too deep into a subject.


What greater context can their be other than direct sworn testimony? Wtf are you even carrying on about? Are you that invested in the Covid narrative that you are unable to integrate new information?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> What greater context can their be other than direct sworn testimony? Wtf are you even carrying on about? Are you that invested in the Covid narrative that you are unable to integrate new information?


I posted the greater context, you can choose to ignore that all you want but it doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I posted the greater context, you can choose to ignore that all you want but it doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist.


You posted lies from media "fact checkers". The same fact checkers that said Hunter's laptop was Russian disinformation among thousands and thousands of other lies. Nobody believes them anymore. It's very telling that you still do.

Who am I supposed to believe? Some random "fact checker" with an agenda or words straight from the horse's mouth? I already know what your preference is.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You posted lies from media "fact checkers". The same fact checkers that said Hunter's laptop was Russian disinformation among thousands and thousands of other lies. Nobody believes them anymore. It's very telling that you still do.
> 
> Who am I supposed to believe? Some random "fact checker" with an agenda or words straight from the horse's mouth? I already know what your preference is.


Here are all of the references you are ignoring
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2034577
https://www.fda.gov/news-events/pre...ng-emergency-use-authorization-first-covid-19
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...r-approval-distribution-will-be-main-n1249928
https://cdn.pfizer.com/pfizercom/2020-11/C4591001_Clinical_Protocol_Nov2020.pdf
https://www.pfizer.com/news/press-r...d-evidence-confirms-high-effectiveness-pfizer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.10...ly partially explained decreased transmission.
https://apnews.com/article/fact-checking-909559662864
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/71/wr/mm7133e1.htm
The reason these are important is that the expand upon what she said and give a wider context to what's missing from her testimony. Of course, since you didn't read any of this, you are choosing to remain ignorant on the topic. Simply put, you aren't making things better for your case, you are only proving the very point you are trying to argue again. That point is, Conservatives don't look deeper into topics and aren't very deep thinkers.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Who am I supposed to believe? Some random "fact checker" with an agenda or words straight from the horse's mouth? I already know what your preference is.


Horses can TALK?!?!? I never knew that!


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Here are all of the references you are ignoring
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2034577
> https://www.fda.gov/news-events/pre...ng-emergency-use-authorization-first-covid-19
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...r-approval-distribution-will-be-main-n1249928
> ...


So you are saying that she lied under oath? That's a bold move, Cotton...

I thought we were supposed to believe all women?


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So you are saying that she lied under oath?


Wow. That's your best response. An extremely obivious strawman since you can't be bothered to read the articles he sent.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So you are saying that she lied under oath? That's a bold move, Cotton...
> 
> I thought we were supposed to believe all women?


She didn't lie, you didn't read it's stupid that are trying to pretend as if you did.
Equally, way to remind people that you are both sexist and a creep


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Wow. That's your best response. An extremely obivious strawman since you can't be bothered to read the articles he sent.


Take it up with the EU. They are doing a full investigation. It'll be interesting what they find.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Take it up with the EU. They are doing a full investigation. It'll be interesting what they find.


They will probably find the shit that's already been posted. Just because one dude didn't do his research before asking that loaded question, doesn't mean there isn't more to the story. Which again, has been posted if you took 2 minutes to read through some of it.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> She didn't lie, you didn't read it's stupid that are trying to pretend as if you did.
> Equally, way to remind people that you are both sexist and a creep


Gotta admit, I've grown to love the name calling. Shows me you guys are desperate.

PS. You forgot fascist.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022



The Catboy said:


> They will probably find the shit that's already been posted. Just because one dude didn't do his research before asking that loaded question, doesn't mean there isn't more to the story. Which again, has been posted if you took 2 minutes to read through some of it.


It's always a loaded question when it goes against the narrative. Do you even realize that you regurgitate corporate media talking points or are you even that self aware?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Gotta admit, I've grown to love the name calling. Shows me you guys are desperate.
> 
> PS. You forgot fascist.
> 
> ...


You being a creep and assuming I have sex with customers


TraderPatTX said:


> Maybe don't have sex with your customers? Just throwing that out there as an option.


You being sexist


TraderPatTX said:


> I thought we were supposed to believe all women?


It's not my fault that these words apply to you, try not to be a sexist creep next time.

And again, you keep focusing on one clip that has a wider context around it and you refuse to read it. My point continues to stand from my initial comment on the lack of deeper thinking. Seems like the only you can do is this nonsense.


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 15, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Horses can TALK?!?!? I never knew that!


Yes, since the 60's .


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> You being a creep and assuming I have sex with customers


Because monkeypox is an STD. I can't help that you don't science, bro.


The Catboy said:


> You being sexist
> 
> It's not my fault that these words apply to you, try not to be a sexist creep next time.


The phrase "believe all women" is a leftist phrase, so yeah, I agree, it is sexist.


The Catboy said:


> And again, you keep focusing on one clip that has a wider context around it and you refuse to read it. My point continues to stand from my initial comment on the lack of deeper thinking. Seems like the only you can do is this nonsense.


You people never care about wider context or nuance unless you can lie about it. A simple question was asked of an executive of Pfizer and she gave a simple answer. Some things are as easy as that, unless it goes against the leftist narrative. Sorry if I believe a person with first hand knowledge over some Catboy on a gaming forum.


----------



## City (Oct 15, 2022)

These restrictions helped me see how much of fucking crybabies y’all are. Like, holy fucking shit, it’s just a fucking mask. Why the fuck would you care so much about wearing a fucking mask in public? Oh no I have to keep my nose and mouth behind something, oh the humanity! Oh no I can’t grind my crotch against people and have to actually keep a dignified distance from others!

I have actually heard a few opinions and none of them make sense. “I want to see people in the face”. Cool, what’s stopping you if I’m wearing a mask? My eyes are still visible. “Kids need social interaction”. WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH MASKS?

The only people I feel bad for are the old farts who want to hug their grandchildren but can’t in fear that they’ll kick the bucket sooner than expected. Those are the only people I feel sorry for. The rest of you is the reincarnation of used diapers.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 15, 2022)

City said:


> These restrictions helped me see how much of fucking crybabies y’all are. Like, holy fucking shit, it’s just a fucking mask. Why the fuck would you care so much about wearing a fucking mask in public? Oh no I have to keep my nose and mouth behind something, oh the humanity! Oh no I can’t grind my crotch against people and have to actually keep a dignified distance from others!
> 
> I have actually heard a few opinions and none of them make sense. “I want to see people in the face”. Cool, what’s stopping you if I’m wearing a mask? My eyes are still visible. “Kids need social interaction”. WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH MASKS?


Many people who are hard of hearing or deaf rely on reading lips. The last two years have been hell for them. If you bothered to even look, there are studies showing that babies born during Covid are developing slower than babies born pre-Covid. All because you wanted to feel safe and control people.


City said:


> The only people I feel bad for are the old farts who want to hug their grandchildren but can’t in fear that they’ll kick the bucket sooner than expected. Those are the only people I feel sorry for. The rest of you is the reincarnation of used diapers.


Try showing a single peer reviewed study showing that masks work before trying to force people to do something so you feel safe. 

If you are so scared to go out in public unless everybody conforms to your desires, just stay home. You'll be doing us all a favor. The gall of Covidians and mask Nazi's to scream at people and try to shame people into the herd mentality.

Remember when the airlines dropped their mask requirements and people said it will be the apocalypse? Whatever happened to that prediction? I've flown numerous times with no mask and I never got sick this entire two years.

So, you can take all of your masks and shove them up your ass. At least then, they won't end up in our oceans that the left used to care about, but now we know that too, was a lie.


----------



## City (Oct 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Blah blah blah


Where the fuck have I said any of the shit you just wrote? Where the fuck have I said that I’m the one who mandated the masks?

People that are “hard of hearing” can either suck it up or learn sign language. It’s not that difficult.

The masks are mandatory because you people are fucking pigs. You were when the Black Plague started, you are now and you will be in the future. It’s hard to enforce rules of not sneezing on people, it’s easier to tell them to just wear a mask. Because it’s just a fucking mask, what’s so difficult about it?

I’m not scared to go outside, I HAVE to go outside. I’m one of the few “lucky” people whose job can’t be done remotely. As the mandates were dropped and people returned to their pigs’ lives, I had to stop using public transportation. How can you live two years of pandemic and still act like the gross piece of shit you were in 2019? We thought Bill Gates was smart to predict that we’d be unprepared in case of a pandemic, but now I can see that all it takes is five minutes next to a perfect stranger: 8 times of 10 they’re going to do something disgusting.

So what do you do to toddlers? You make them wear diapers. Same thing for you people. Your behavior is toddler-like. That’s why mask were a thing. NZ didn’t have a mandate because they don’t have people trying to fuck porcupines like in the US.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 15, 2022)

City said:


> Where the fuck have I said any of the shit you just wrote? Where the fuck have I said that I’m the one who mandated the masks?


You support mask mandates. You probably support vaccine passports and a social credit system too. It's what fascists do.


City said:


> People that are “hard of hearing” can either suck it up or learn sign language. It’s not that difficult.


You are quite the ableist. Must.be.nice.


City said:


> The masks are mandatory because you people are fucking pigs. You were when the Black Plague started, you are now and you will be in the future. It’s hard to enforce rules of not sneezing on people, it’s easier to tell them to just wear a mask. Because it’s just a fucking mask, what’s so difficult about it?


I wasn't around during the Black Plague. Nobody sneezes on people. We were all taught at early ages to sneeze away from people. Not sure what kind of people you hang around, but it does say a lot about you.


City said:


> I’m not scared to go outside, I HAVE to go outside. I’m one of the few “lucky” people whose job can’t be done remotely. As the mandates were dropped and people returned to their pigs’ lives, I had to stop using public transportation. How can you live two years of pandemic and still act like the gross piece of shit you were in 2019? We thought Bill Gates was smart to predict that we’d be unprepared in case of a pandemic, but now I can see that all it takes is five minutes next to a perfect stranger: 8 times of 10 they’re going to do something disgusting.


You are so mad that the rest of us have moved on and you are pretending it is still 2020. Must be hard for you.


City said:


> So what do you do to toddlers? You make them wear diapers. Same thing for you people. Your behavior is toddler-like. That’s why mask were a thing. NZ didn’t have a mandate because they don’t have people trying to fuck porcupines like in the US.


You may be unaware or you've never had kids, but diapers don't restrict air flow and oxygen. It's not surprising, all of you Branch Covidians don't seem to understand much of the world around you. That's why you are always angry and crying. I'd be angry too if I knew very little and resistant to learning new things.

By all means, keep wearing your face diaper. In fact wear 3 or 4 at the same time, you know, just to be sure. It's how the rest of us can spot the crazies amongst us and to avoid you fascist nutbags.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 15, 2022)

In this thread, people calling each other all kind of names. People not understanding sneezing and some think they know better than others... I think you all should touch grass.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2022)

linuxares said:


> In this thread, people calling each other all kind of names. People not understanding sneezing and some think they know better than others... I think you all should touch grass.


I have a picture of me posted touching some grass


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 15, 2022)

linuxares said:


> In this thread, people calling each other all kind of names. People not understanding sneezing and some think they know better than others... I think you all should touch grass.


Just did a few mins ago, felt great


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Because monkeypox is an STD. I can't help that you don't science, bro.
> 
> The phrase "believe all women" is a leftist phrase, so yeah, I agree, it is sexist.
> 
> You people never care about wider context or nuance unless you can lie about it. A simple question was asked of an executive of Pfizer and she gave a simple answer. Some things are as easy as that, unless it goes against the leftist narrative. Sorry if I believe a person with first hand knowledge over some Catboy on a gaming forum.


The information was provided with all sources cited. I am not asking to “believe” me, I am simply asking you to take a few minutes of your time to read through the articles. What she said isn’t something new, it was already revealed right from the start that they knew it was an effective treatment for boosting the immune system against Covid but they weren’t sure if it would prevent the spread. They were given emergency authorization for the known effects of the vaccine but ultimately it was still being tested for the effective against spread. It was also never advertised as being effective against preventing the spread. Two doses were seen to be 95% effective against getting infected. This isn’t new information, this was known since the start. So it was a loaded question since this information has long been publicly available. If you don’t “believe” me then read the articles that I’ve provided.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 15, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> The information was provided with all sources cited. I am not asking to “believe” me, I am simply asking you to take a few minutes of your time to read through the articles. What she said isn’t something new, it was already revealed right from the start that they knew it was an effective treatment for boosting the immune system against Covid but they weren’t sure if it would prevent the spread. They were given emergency authorization for the known effects of the vaccine but ultimately it was still being tested for the effective against spread. It was also never advertised as being effective against preventing the spread. Two doses were seen to be 95% effective against getting infected. This isn’t new information, this was known since the start. So it was a loaded question since this information has long been publicly available. If you don’t “believe” me then read the articles that I’ve provided.


If we always knew that the vaccines did not prevent the spread of Covid, why were people forced to get vaccinated or lose their jobs? We were told taking the vaccines was to protect others, just like the lie about masks. It's like you people didn't live in the same timeline as the rest of us these past couple of years. You all forget what was said and when. Then when the truth comes out, you pretend you knew all along. You will not sit there and gaslight the rest of us.

Even President Vegetable said that the vaccines will prevent the spread of Covid. Guess that makes him a liar, then. I wonder if the Washington Post has a running tally of Biden's lies or is that just reserved for the Orange Man? Hmm...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If we always knew that the vaccines did not prevent the spread of Covid, why were people forced to get vaccinated or lose their jobs? We were told taking the vaccines was to protect others, just like the lie about masks. It's like you people didn't live in the same timeline as the rest of us these past couple of years. You all forget what was said and when. Then when the truth comes out, you pretend you knew all along. You will not sit there and gaslight the rest of us.
> 
> Even President Vegetable said that the vaccines will prevent the spread of Covid. Guess that makes him a liar, then. I wonder if the Washington Post has a running tally of Biden's lies or is that just reserved for the Orange Man? Hmm...


I literally provided the very documents from when the approval happened. They were transparent from the start about about uncertainty. As for why it’s important to get vaccinated, even if unsure if it could prevent the spread or not, there was still enough to show that both prevented infection in some and kept others alive when infected. Which is still important when you are dealing with a rapidly spreading virus. How people respond to the information of vaccines availability isn’t relevant. Job not wanting unvaccinated employees is the best way to prevent the spread as the unvaccinated still present a high risk to the rest of their workplace. Also masks do help prevent the spread of viruses and you don’t have any paper that proves they don’t. The only ones who claimed they aren’t effective, don’t have no idea what they are talking about. But again, I still provided the very papers and articles that you continue to refuse to read. You are questioning me when the very link is from December of 2020 and includes this


Source: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2034577
But since I know you won’t open it because you refuse to


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I literally provided the very documents from when the approval happened. They were transparent from the start about about uncertainty. As for why it’s important to get vaccinated, even if unsure if it could prevent the spread or not, there was still enough to show that both prevented infection in some and kept others alive when infected. Which is still important when you are dealing with a rapidly spreading virus. How people respond to the information of vaccines availability isn’t relevant. Job not wanting unvaccinated employees is the best way to prevent the spread as the unvaccinated still present a high risk to the rest of their workplace. Also masks do help prevent the spread of viruses and you don’t have any paper that proves they don’t.


Science doesn't have to prove a negative. It's the responsibility of the one making the claim that they do work to prove it. That's never been done. The research the CDC used to persuade the rubes to wear face diapers was a flawed study. Once again, show peer reviewed documentation that face masks work.


The Catboy said:


> The only ones who claimed they aren’t effective, don’t have no idea what they are talking about. But again, I still provided the very papers and articles that you continue to refuse to read. You are questioning me when the very link is from December of 2020 and includes this
> View attachment 332148
> Source: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2034577
> But since I know you won’t open it because you refuse to
> View attachment 332149


You completely skipped over President Vegetable's proclamation that vaccines prevent the spread of Covid. Dr.  Fauci made similar claims back in the day, along with the CDC director. You are not going to be allowed to memory hole actual spoken words and the fact that these people were not corrected. The people who spoke up were attacked, banned from social media and had their reputations destroyed. 

But getting you to admit that everybody who went on TV is a proven liar is the sweetest part of all of this. *chef's kiss*


----------



## caki883 (Oct 16, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> No,they still here in Austria.....
> 
> Masks up again in the next Weeks around October 23rd.....Yeah !
> 
> ...


After Germany.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 16, 2022)

Its kinda funny to look back at how many people lost their shit at Covid restrictions when at the end of the day they really weren't all that bad at all.  And hey, we got contactless deliveries and movies that will now immediately release to streaming services out of it.  I dunno, at the end of the day, despite how upset a lot of people were, these last 2 years were really not that bad, and I even got Covid twice lol (seems to only have a mild affect on me, especially after the vaccination).


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 17, 2022)

Amazing how politics make some lose their literacy, pulling out articles left and right, says it is real because it supports their beliefs, without checking the contents of what they read, understanding the context of such research, the conflicts of interests (if any), research the authors involved to see if there isn't any bias that goes against significant evidence, not bother to counter research to see if what they believe actually hold true.

But no, lets insult the others instead, lol.

I've read plenty of peer-reviewed articles being wrong a few years later, because of new development of a particular subject. That doesn't mean much unless the evidence is sound and hard to refute.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

its weird how anti science the goverment got all of the sudden


----------



## Viri (Nov 27, 2022)

All the mass deleted posts, am I on Reddit?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 27, 2022)

Viri said:


> All the mass deleted posts, am I on Reddit?



worse.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 27, 2022)

Viri said:


> All the mass deleted posts, am I on Reddit?


They are trying to hide the truth from us


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 27, 2022)

SG854 said:


> They are trying to hide the truth from us


The truth cannot be hidden from us forever. Too many people are waking up to the lies and disinformation.


----------

